# Meet my girls



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

I wasn't planning on getting 3 girls. Was only planning on 2. 
But one of the black ones has an all white belly underneath (she is like half black on top and the bottom all white) Her name is Iris.
The ither black jus has a stripe down her belly, her name is Clio. 
The Himalayan is named Nyx
All are after greek goddesses

They are temporary in a 10 gallon tank. Its just till my SCN comes in. Which should be no later than Wednesday. 
One pic attached is after we got home 
The other is on the way home


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh, the fun and excitement of bringing new ratties home! They are vey cute and fluffy looking


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

They are rex's  so they are soft and fluffy  they are aleady so cuddly and Clio gives kisses


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

CongRATs on the new ratties, they're adorable!


----------



## crazyratlady1995 (Dec 29, 2017)

They are so cute! Congratulations on the babies! Your names are great too! Funny thing is one of my bearded dragons is named Iris and my Siamese rat is named Nyx.


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you!! I love them to pieces already  they've all taken treats from me. 

I did get them from petco, but it was after a big search for rescues/breeders ect.. not any really near me. I can't drive to far due to some health issues and my husband isn't comfortable driving to far since he doesn't have his license right now.
BUT this petco I went to, actually CARES about their small animals. First store I've ever seen to actually give them fresh veggies daily and care about what wheel they had. They all had giant saucer wheels instead of those wire ones most usually put in there. Plus all the small animals were in like 40 gal tanks instead of the usual small ones. Except the dwarf hamsters, theirs was about a 20 gal size. They even gave a bit of food for them to have on the trip home  

But on a side note, the workers there handled them a lot and stuff so they are very used to being held and getting cuddles and pets <3


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Nyx just seems to fit them! lol 
Love bearded dragons! Great name


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is a shot of Iris's all white belly 
She was cleaning herself so its a tad blurry by her head. Also excuse the mess on the dresser lol


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sleepy rats <3
little nosies;D


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Yayy! congratulations! They're super cute!


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Twichard (Aug 5, 2017)

They look so peaceful they're so sweet


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

They are definitely sweet. 
Oh so active lol. Took them out for a lil free time last night and it was like trying to corral 100 wild 3 yr olds lol


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

The girls in their new cage 







Not fully done adding stuff. Will add more later on, this is just for now.

a bonus of Nyx


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is a single shot of Clio my lil' explorer 








I keep trying to get one of Iris too. But she is so shy she likes to stay hidden


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

So I've already introduced my cats to the rats. They have been around rats before so i wasn't worried a bit.
Tonight when I went to give the girls some yummy stuff and give pets and snuggles, my kitty just decided to hop on in to play lol (she loves them, she rubs up on them and gives them kisses, so i wasn't worried and the girls are not phased by her either. )








Also cute one of Nyx


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

I know these are blurry a bit, but it was the best i could get 

In this one Clio and Iris in the basket together








Clio trying to get on top of the wheel to come get pets 








and 3 of them coming to get pets when I opened the door


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Just a few shots of giving the girls chicken baby food the first time 


























This one is my fave, I love the way Nyx is looking up like she is in bliss eating it lol


----------



## rattiemom4life (Jan 5, 2018)

Would Nyx be an okay name for a male?



TinyDragon89 said:


> Nyx just seems to fit them! lol
> Love bearded dragons! Great name


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

It could probably work on both male and female
But it is up to you if you like it enough to name him that.


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Down to 2 rats. Just have Nyx and Clio.

Short reason, Nyx and Clio were constantly picking on Iris. To the point she would not come out of hiding and when she did, she would try to bite anything to protect herself. I don't have a way to separate them currently so I did the next best thing and found her a good home (with other rats) I wanted to do it before she got seriously hurt or became a biter (so far she hasn't bitten hard enough to break skin, but has been getting worse about it being defensive) 
I feel bad about it, but it was for her own safety. If I had a way to separate them I may have been able to work at it.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Yey, new ratties! Welcome home girls!


----------

